# DMT (Dimethyltryptamine)



## Arapala (Sep 7, 2011)

I am quite sure anyone who has ever experimented with DMT has something to say about it. Thoughts? Experiences? Lets hear them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine


----------



## jake4569 (Sep 7, 2011)

Easy as fuck to make... a monkey could do it lol... I love it but very intense.


----------



## Xavierr (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm interested in trying it. Sounds like an experience hard to put into words.


----------



## Beardcore (Oct 29, 2012)

jake4569 said:


> Easy as fuck to make... a monkey could do it lol... I love it but very intense.


Haha yeah it is. Such a great experience but it can bite you in the ass if you have an overly intense trip.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 16, 2013)

I saw a cool documentary about it called DMT: The Spirit Molecule...check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd love to try it. Psychedelics are my favorite drugs. Like acid, kinda hard to explain that after being on it. isn't it. I've done it numerous times, have a pretty adept vocabulary and still really can't explain it that well to someone who would have no idea. I hear DMT is way more out there but better than acid. How do you make it? since its so easy


----------



## cport420 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lots of different sources out there. MHRB is a very popular source but its starting become too popular. Its in Phalaris species of grasses also. Or illinois bundle weed. Simple a/b extraction to get the goodies. Watch out buying the stuff on the streets due to r/cs being passed off as product. It's a very intense ride and frequent use will result in the user being burnt the fuck out. I've seen a few people get really deep into it and it almost always ended badly. Its basically instant acid brain kandy goodness. Get a real fucking scale to weigh out product. triple or quad dosing someone can be fun or not so fun.


----------



## Roots317 (Feb 18, 2013)

yeah, phalaris arundinacea is where its at. It grows all over, specially highways and places with bad soil. super easy to make. You can even make it while out camping with no elecricity.


----------



## CrotchInfection (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm a chemistry person, and looking to make crystals. Anyone have xp in this? I know I probably shouldn't even be asking on here but figured I'd give it a try.


----------



## CXR1037 (Feb 19, 2013)

Get a research license and buy TIHKAL.

cxR - far out dude bro just expanding, like, my mind, and whoa everything is rad


----------



## Roots317 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just use a search engine. There's a bunch of teks out there.


----------



## Roots317 (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, and plastic syringes work a hell of a lot better than turkey basters.


----------



## Ilikepie (Feb 20, 2013)

Every human being has experienced DMT every night as they sleep. 

That being said, its great.


----------



## Sovn (Jul 7, 2013)

DMT is definitely my favorite, if you are looking for info you can go to dmt nexus or erowid for information on making it. Don't waste your time going onto silkroad or anything to buy the shit, take the time to make it and make a lot, then you can have enough for you as well as your friends. When you are ready to take your experience to the next level, make your way to Peru and find an Ayahuasca retreat. I'd say go to Mancoluto, but his ass was arrested for burying a dead American's body after the kid fucked up and wasn't supervised. Either way, either you take a 15 minute trip or a 12 hour trip. I haven't done Ayahuasca yet, but I plan to in the future, and I'll probably try to get a hold of Mancoluto, he's still the man to me.


----------



## iSTEVEi (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried alpha-Methyltryptamine?
You can buy it legally over here and I was wondering how it compared to other psychedelics (LSD/DMT/Shrooms).


----------

